# Which is better: Proficient Speakers vs B&W Speakers?



## User2017 (Mar 5, 2017)

Hi,

Total newbie. Trying to determine which is better in wall speakers Proficient IW575s LCR Speakers vs Bowers & Wilkins CWM7.4?

Don't know what to look for, but in general are Proficient speakers (optimized) will produce same results as Bowers & Wilkins, etc?

Thanks in advance for any help.


All I know is proficient are sold from dealers vs Bowers & Wilkins sold retail...


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

You will most likely find very little information regarding Proficient speakers on HT forums as they are a dealer/installer only product, not a category well represented I'm afraid. Companies like B&W target a different customer base, so while the two of them have some product overlap they have few similarities beyond that. Info on B&W products will be more prevalent on forums due to that.

With speakers you really need to hear them with your own ears to determine which is more suitable as everyone's tastes are different. I prefer a lot of detail in the upper range, but don't like shrill speakers. You may prefer a less bright sound and more midrange. Reading about speakers can give an indication of their overall tendencies, but in the end it's your ears that decide. With in-wall speakers it's next to impossible to directly compare though, as they are permanently affixed to the location they're installed.

Just out of curiosity, what lead you to those two companies as your final choice?


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Yes, curious about why those 2 also, and also why in wall?


----------



## User2017 (Mar 5, 2017)

Thanks for quick reply. Dealer was a referral ..comparing against speakers in major retail box store..for media room..wiring already there. So why would anyone want to buy from a dealer if they can't let you hear speaker like in box retail store? Kinda like i guess buying on amazon without seeing product in real life, i suppose?

Any pros/cons of buying from a dealer..


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Company's like Proficient offer their products for professional installers, someplace you would hire to design and build the system. They don't support a market where individuals make their own decisions and purchase products accordingly. Not everyone wants to build it themselves, there are some who would rather have it taken care of and just reap the rewards. Those are Proficient's customers.


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

willis7469 said:


> Yes, curious about why those 2 also, and also why in wall?


Also curious. B&W tends to be a bit overpriced because you're paying for the "prestige" of a high-end brand name.
What's your budget?


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

I have access to Proficient brand as an installer ... B&W is a much better product overall ... I only use Proficient in my low budget installs....


----------

